# BMW 320d vs Golf 2.0 TDI GTI



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

OK, looking to buy a used car and seem settled on these 2.

Main criteria, enjoyable to drive, comfort, economy, interior and which has the better engine.

Needs to be a 4 door and I get good milage rate with work so economy is essential

Already ruled out the Golf GTD. 

Thanks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

*BMW 320d vs Golf 2.0 TDI GTI*

I'm not sure there is a 2.0 TDI GTI - the diesel version of the Golf GTI is the GTD. 

Alan W


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Alan W said:


> I'm not sure there is a 2.0 TDI GTI - the diesel version of the Golf GTI is the GTD.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, Cargiant think otherwise, OK, let's say 2.0 TDI GT 148bhp


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Bmw! vag is rubbish!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

mikster said:


> Bmw! vag is rubbish!


Thanks, very helpful.:lol:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Vag! BMW is rubbish

Sorry just hadda 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks Alan, Cargiant think otherwise, OK, let's say 2.0 TDI GT 148bhp


Alan is right chum, that's the GT TDI as opposed to a Gti. I had one, it'll be badged as a gt.

They're a great car. What year of cars are you looking at?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

15 plate 320d driven with a certain respect will do nearly 70mpg on the motorway.

Any car can be made to get rubbish mpg and BMW is no different when you stamp on the loud pedal.

I don't know if it has been changed but I chose a BM over the Golf as at the time the back seats do not fold down flat and that is important to me.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Alan is right chum, that's the GT TDI as opposed to a Gti. I had one, it'll be badged as a gt.
> 
> They're a great car. What year of cars are you looking at?
> 
> ...


13/14 plate. Cheers Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It'll be a mk7 golf vs an f30 3 series. 

I have a 2016 f30 and it's a great car. In saying that, I'd also be more than happy with a mk7 golf GT. There is a beautiful red one passes our house a few times a week, and I really love the look of it. 

I'd actually be happy with either tbh. Nice choice to have tbh lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mk7 golf, if you're doing lots of miles the active cruise on them is brilliant. Will make driving on motorways so much more relaxing for you.

The hatchback is more practical too, try getting boxes into a 3 series saloon and you will know what I mean.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Already ruled out the Golf GTD.


Can I ask why ?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I dont know anything about the two cars you mention but I was car shopping yesterday and sat in a BMW 340i and and new 2017 golf GTD and only looking at build quality of the interior the BMW was a nicer place to be.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry for the previous reply  but how can u compare golf to an 3 series? For me its 3series every day all year.
Bmws fun to drive, better quality, better comfort...ive know a lot of people that owns golfs and when they get 5-7 years old u start to see/feel the real quality. That its a cheaper car.
Theres problem with dsg, problems with the tsi engines. 
And then there are small things like windscreen wipers (they get bad quick), lights are really bad, fan start to sqeek when cold, etc.etc 
Doors start to make sqeek/make sound when u drive (2 of 3 golfs my parents had).
I dont say bmws dont have any problems but this is my experience with vag.
Hope it helps


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

mikster said:


> Sorry for the previous reply  but how can u compare golf to an 3 series? For me its 3series every day all year.
> Bmws fun to drive, better quality, better comfort...ive know a lot of people that owns golfs and when they get 5-7 years old u start to see/feel the real quality. That its a cheaper car.
> Theres problem with dsg, problems with the tsi engines.
> And then there are small things like windscreen wipers (they get bad quick), lights are really bad, fan start to sqeek when cold, etc.etc
> ...


Cheers mate, appreciated.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't give a direct comparison of Mk7 vs F30 however...

I have owned e90 320D and 325D, both great cars but dated now.



I currently drive this Mk6 GT TDI 140 which is stage 1 mapped and I have a print out for 188bhp:



I also drive F30 BMW's as company cars and I would choose an automatic F30 over the Golf although I've not been in a Mk7 I don't think they've changed much from my mk6.

I'm BMW at heart and I don't know about you but I prefer bigger cars, the Golf is much more refined and quiet, it's the nicer place to be all day long BUT I love a bigger saloon and the newer BM auto boxes are my favourite of all I've driven, silky 7 speed.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Nicer place to be? In what way? Thanks for the very helpful reply.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

The golf has soundproofing like nothing else I've owned, it's so quiet - no road noise, no engine noise.. it's just so peaceful.

Feels a lot more well put together than the BMW too, no rattles etc.

I'd still buy the BM though!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

JJ0063 said:


> The golf has soundproofing like nothing else I've owned, it's so quiet - no road noise, no engine noise.. it's just so peaceful.
> 
> Feels a lot more well put together than the BMW too, no rattles etc.
> 
> I'd still buy the BM though!


Keep going back to the BMW. Thanks mate.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

mikster said:


> Sorry for the previous reply  but how can u compare golf to an 3 series? For me its 3series every day all year.
> Bmws fun to drive, better quality, better comfort...ive know a lot of people that owns golfs and when they get 5-7 years old u start to see/feel the real quality. That its a cheaper car.
> Theres problem with dsg, problems with the tsi engines.
> And then there are small things like windscreen wipers (they get bad quick), lights are really bad, fan start to sqeek when cold, etc.etc
> ...


That just sounds like smoke coming from a brand snob

The Golf MK7, and even the MK6 is arguably more refined than an F30 320d. The engine rattles like a tractor, its noisy and the ride is borderline harsh.

The E90 is a better car to drive, the F30 has been dumbed down to a point where its hardly better than any other car in its segment for driving dynamics alone albeit having masses of grip.

And to add to that, lets not forget about the "Dakota" leather BMW uses, probably the worst leather going right now, feels like vinyl.

Having said that, if you want economy and not bothered about anything else, then 320d all the way


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> That just sounds like smoke coming from a brand snob
> 
> The Golf MK7, and even the MK6 is arguably more refined than an F30 320d. The engine rattles like a tractor, its noisy and the ride is borderline harsh.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

The Dakota leather is rubbish the seat bolster colour totally wore of inside 2 months. Rattled like an sob turbos blown twice water pump numerous sensors i'll never buy another after driving them for 10 years the last 2 I had where total pants. They don't make them like they used to built down to a price nowadays. Quality product my butt the golf7r I had abelt only for a year was in a different league build quality wise never so much as a squeak out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

bigmac3161 said:


> The Dakota leather is rubbish the seat bolster colour totally wore of inside 2 months. Rattled like an sob turbos blown twice water pump numerous sensors i'll never buy another after driving them for 10 years the last 2 I had where total pants. They don't make them like they used to built down to a price nowadays. Quality product my butt the golf7r I had abelt only for a year was in a different league build quality wise never so much as a squeak out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, everyone got their own opinion. But how u put vag ahead build quality wise is a mystery for me. First years they ok but then.....:wall:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

mikster said:


> Ok, everyone got their own opinion. But how u put vag ahead build quality wise is a mystery for me. First years they ok but then.....:wall:


Oh I totally agree, BMW build quality is nowhere near the Golf right now. Even my Mrs said the first time she drove it how well it was built. The sound of the door close to the no rattling from the dash to the feel of the indicator stalk.. Light years ahead of BM.

I still love BM and I'm sure my next car will be one but the Golf really is better on every level for me apart from the diesel BM 6 pot engines although there is no equivelant in the Golf anyway.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

JJ0063 said:


> Oh I totally agree, BMW build quality is nowhere near the Golf right now. Even my Mrs said the first time she drove it how well it was built. The sound of the door close to the no rattling from the dash to the feel of the indicator stalk.. Light years ahead of BM.
> 
> I still love BM and I'm sure my next car will be one but the Golf really is better on every level for me apart from the diesel BM 6 pot engines although there is no equivelant in the Golf anyway.


Thats why u buy an benz :lol:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

mikster said:


> Thats why u buy an benz :lol:


Good god no! My current company car is a GLA 4matic AMG thing & it really is awful, I won't even start on the engine & auto box on that thing...


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

JJ0063 said:


> Good god no! My current company car is a GLA 4matic AMG thing & it really is awful, I won't even start on the engine & auto box on that thing...


Best car u ever driven :lol:


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Over the years I have had numerous cars under the VAG stable. Including 2 golf's (manual & DSG), 2 A3's and a Passat CC. One golf was a 58 plate GT with DSG and at 34K all manner of things started to go wrong with it. Thankfully it was still under warranty and I got offered a good deal against the CC.
I had to decide back in October what to go for next and the A3 was top of the list, however with all of the press recently on the emission recall's and unsuccessful fixes, DSG issues, DPF's to name but a few, I decided against an A3.
My needs were a diesel, with an auto box. So I took the plunge and went for a 420d which I have now had for a few weeks. This is my 1st BMW and can say that I am very pleased with it. The engine may be a bit noisy - expected as its a diesel but its nothing I can't live with - especially with the mightily impressive HK sound system. The gearbox is nothing but exceptional and the build quality IMO is a step up above the A3. 
My brother who has a C Class reluctantly admitted that it has a better build quality and feel than his merc.
At the end of the day it is all down to personal preference, everyone will have a different opinion.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've had a bit of a mixed bag with regard to VAG reliability too. The golf was grand, although needed a new immobiliser control unit, heater matrix (bizarrely) and air con compressor. I had a b6 passat,and it needed a new turbo, injectors (and loom), air con compressor, and motorised rear calipers. My Seat Exeo needed a new high pressure fuel pump. Build quality in the Exeo, specifically, was fantastic. It felt like a really solid, well put together car. I'd have another one in a heartbeat. 

The f30 320d I have now feels completely different. No rattles or squeaks. The diesel engine definitely doesn't sound as smooth as the VAG unit, but it's a diesel, so I'm not really too worried. Economy wise, my Exeo was the 2.0 tdi 170, and it rarely achieved 40mpg. My 320d is x drive and has the 8 speed sport auto box. It's averaging 46mpg, so I can't really complain. 

One thing, and Rayaan pointed it out above, is that I have some early signs of wear to the driver's seat bolsters. I've mentioned this to my dealer and it will be replaced under warranty at my convenience. Can't really complain tbh. 

Hope this helps. 

Cooks 


Sent from my D6603


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

It would be the BMW for me, never had a 3 but currently have a 5. 

We have Golf Diesels @ work and the last 2 are going back next month, one with 130k and one with 150k, both 13 plates and all without any real drama.

I much prefer being pushed along to being pulled along though...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think everyone will have their favourite and stories about the other marque etc.

Both make Good Quality cars, you will be nit-picking to say one is leaps and bounds ahead of the other on quality..... they are much the same. Material quality i would give the nod to VAG (price for price comparison) but actual build and engineering to BMW.

I'd get out and test both...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

May have missed it but did you say why no gtd? Toys as standard are all you need, lovely place to be and has enough about it to notice. My problem with 320s are theres just so many.

I havent had a 3 series though been in one and as said between the two hardly any difference just different shapes.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> May have missed it but did you say why no gtd? Toys as standard are all you need, lovely place to be and has enough about it to notice. My problem with 320s are theres just so many.
> 
> I havent had a 3 series though been in one and as said between the two hardly any difference just different shapes.


Love the look of the GTD and people may laugh but I miss the comfortable ride of my old A4 on higher profile tyres, yes my Alfa is fun to drive but you feel absolutely everything. I also miss the German build quality and hard paint.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd have the 320D M Sport varient though. 

Had one for a loaner a few weeks ago an was very impressed. Its a nicer place to be than the golf.

You have more room as the driver and I prefer the driving position. 

The 320 is a motorway car it's great around towns but on the motorway is where its happiest.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know what the F30 M Sport is like but on the E9x models the M Sport suspension meant you felt every bump. Think they were on 18" wheels. My Alpina on 19" wheels and 30 profile tyres was far more comfortable


----------

